# Warning:Many Puppy Pics!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't believe I have my own puppy!!! And I can't believe how much she's grown in just one week.
Here she is last week. 

Mickey says "Mommy, WHAT were you thinking?" LOL

Guess who just learned to go up and down the doggies steps?

I'm looking so grown up now.



I'm so growed up I can even help Mommy with her computer.

Also, Piper finally nipped her. Now Peanut doesn't advance when Piper growls and Piper seems to be more comfortable close to her. They even both sat in my lap with no growling. Keep the puppy advice coming, I read every word. Thanks!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a sweetheart!!! She has such beautiful colouring. I particularly love the photo of her snuggled in to the dog stairs, great photos!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, some times it takes a nip or two before puppy 'gets it'! When I growl, leave me alone! Beautiful girl.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

My goodness, so cute! What a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Awwww she HAS grown!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is sooooo pretty! Love every pic, I can't pick a fave. What a gorgeous pup.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She is soooo pretty. I *love* watching puppies grow up here. She is so lucky to be part of your family. The photos are beautiful. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW

That is precious. Congrats.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Aww! She has the brightest, sparkliest eyes 😍 I'm so excited for you. Glad that she's fitting in so well. I'm sure she'll get along with everyone in no time. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

zellko said:


> I can't believe I have my own puppy!!! And I can't believe how much she's grown in just one week.
> Here she is last week.
> 
> Mickey says "Mommy, WHAT were you thinking?" LOL
> ...


Aww gorgeous  x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy, she looks like she is settling right in. She's very cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What a pretty little thing! She's absolutely adorable! I love the look on Mickey and Piper's faces though, they don't seem as thrilled. haha


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww makes me miss Archie being that small. Soo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.R.M (Feb 25, 2016)

How very cute! i love her little dark colored lips. they maker her look like shes pouty ^^


----------

